# The Homunculi vs The Avengers



## Hidalgo (Oct 13, 2012)

7 on 7.

The 7 Homunculi - as seen in *Full Metal Alchemist: Brotherhood*.

Versus

The 7 Avengers - as seen in *The Avengers Movie*.


All in all, an interesting match-up - given each side's unique powers and skills, and the fact that the Avenger versions being used are powerful - but not overly-haxxed.


*Battleground - Abandoned City*



Scenario 1:

A series of isolated 1-on-1 battles take place, as members of each group become separated:

1. Sloth vs The Hulk

2. Pride vs Thor

3. Envy vs Iron Man

4. Gluttony vs Captain America

5. Lust vs Black Widow

6. Greed (Not Greeling) vs Hawkeye

7. Wrath vs Fury 

(Seriously - given the fact both these guys have eye-patches, and each one is named after an aspect of anger - it's pretty fucking fitting.)

Remember - all the Avengers are appropriately equipped with whatever weapons they had in the movie.

- (_Avengers_) Nick Fury gets whatever weapons and feats other versions of him had in other movies.

All characters are Bloodlusted.

The Avengers see the Homunculi as a threat to the safety of the world that needs to be crushed.


Scenario 2: 

Both groups - battle head on.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Oct 13, 2012)

FMA feats? Not familiar with them.

My friend here asks:
How will Cap avoid getting eaten?


----------



## hammer (Oct 13, 2012)

america solos                 .


----------



## Tacocat (Oct 13, 2012)

The first three win, the rest don't. Bonus scenario's a joke, though. Two guys with flight, one of whom has lightning spam and the other of whom has energy and explosive spam? GG.


----------



## Estrecca (Oct 13, 2012)

Sloth gives Hulk some trouble, but likely dies after a while, unless the bastard is stronger than I remember.

Pride's shadows can certainly hurt and probably ingest Thor, though much depends on his ability to avoid getting his main body scorchifried with lightning spam. Or hammer to the face.

Iron Man rains death from above and eventually should deliver enough punishment to take out Envy. 

Gluttony murderstomps Cap America.

Lust murderstomps Black Widow. 

Greed more than murderstomps Hawkeye.

Wrath utterly and absolutely murderstomps movie Fury so bad, that Samuel L. Jackson is feeling it in the morning. Dunno other versions.

Scenario 2 is pretty much Gluttony's d-dump chest beam vs Iron Man and Thor's ranged attacks. And in this exchange, I am going with the guy who has high level regeneration and can therefore try again if he screws up in the first exchange.


----------



## Level7N00b (Oct 13, 2012)

Sloth lises to Hulk. The Jolly Green Giant just outmuscles him way too much..Sloth will just.take a while to kill.

Thor defeats Pride, just as long as he continues to stay in the air/distance and blast him with lightning. 

Iron Man rakes Envy for the same reason Thor beats Pride. Distance + Repulsors on Envy's big, slow ass and he wins. 

Captain America may get some kills on Gluttony, but once he.opens.the Psuedo-Gate, he will get eaten. Giving it to Gluttony. 

Bullets are not enough to take Lust down before she slices the completely unimpressive movie-Black Widow into pieces. 

Ultimate Shield will block anything Hawkeye shoots at Greed.

Wrath annihistomps Fury. Hard. Badly. Fast.


----------



## Expelsword (Oct 13, 2012)

Isn't Fury just a regular tough guy?


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Oct 13, 2012)

Interesting thread. 

1. Sloth will take a while to kill given his speed, though the latter also becomes his greatest weakness. Hulk is stronger, and once Sloth starts to become disoriented, Hulk pummels him to death. It would be a lengthy and epic brawl.

2. Flight is a major factor in this matchup. You have perhaps the two strongest overall members of their respective groups fighting. Luckily for Thor, Pride shouldn't be able to do much to him as long as Thor stays in the air and spams lightning. Thor wins eventually.

3. Iron Man wins for the same reason that Thor beats Pride, but he does so with more ease. He may even be able to get his hands dirty a bit, considering Envy is not as dangerous in close range as Pride is.

4. Gluttony wins rather easily. He's pretty much just as strong as the Captain (perhaps even stronger) and if the shield becomes a problem, Gluttony opens the Pseudo-Gate and BFRs.

5. Black Widow's skills won't do her much good here. She gets sliced quickly and violently.

6. Yeah...Hawkeye's arrows aren't doing shit. Greed stomps.

7. Poor Nick Fury. Wrath blitzes.


----------



## Tom Servo (Oct 13, 2012)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> FMA feats? Not familiar with them.
> 
> My friend here asks:
> How will Cap avoid getting eaten?



i'm pretty sure if Gluttony has problems with peak human fighters captain America won't even have trouble


----------



## Tom Servo (Oct 13, 2012)

Level7N00b said:


> Sloth lises to Hulk. The Jolly Green Giant just outmuscles him way too much..Sloth will just.take a while to kill.
> 
> Thor defeats Pride, just as long as he continues to stay in the air/distance and blast him with lightning.
> 
> ...



you haven't even seen iron man 2 haven't you?


----------



## Tom Servo (Oct 13, 2012)

the only avengers losing are the two assassins and nick and even then they aren't really avengers they are shield agents


----------



## hammer (Oct 13, 2012)

Level7N00b said:


> Wrath annihistomps Fury. Hard. Badly. Fast.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WIj7gIDFDe4[/YOUTUBE]


as far as iron man goes.


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YBC1Qob27sM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Plague (Oct 13, 2012)

So that would leave Iron Man, Hulk, and Thor to take on Wrath, Envy, Greed, and Gluttony. 

In that case, Hulk would be really pissed off......as will Thor and Iron Man (though not as game changing)


----------



## hammer (Oct 13, 2012)

iron man sends missles errywhere


----------



## Saitomaru (Oct 13, 2012)

Estrecca said:


> Sloth gives Hulk some trouble, but likely dies after a while, unless the bastard is stronger than I remember.
> 
> Pride's shadows can certainly hurt and probably ingest Thor, though much depends on his ability to avoid getting his main body scorchifried with lightning spam. Or hammer to the face.
> 
> ...



I agree with all of this I just have one question... Wouldn't Iron Man run out of juice long before he over came Envy's regen? Movie Iron Man seems to run out of juice fairly quickly.

@Hammer I don't remember the Jericho missile being standard equipment for Avenger's movie stark.


----------



## Shikamaru (howtroublesome) (Oct 13, 2012)

No way, maybe Iron Man from the first movie ran out of juice quickly, but Iron Man form Iron Man 2, and especially avengers Iron Man rock Envy's shit.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 13, 2012)

even w/o flight - what is Pride doing to Thor ?


----------



## Saitomaru (Oct 13, 2012)

Shikamaru (howtroublesome) said:


> No way, maybe Iron Man from the first movie ran out of juice quickly, but Iron Man form Iron Man 2, and especially avengers Iron Man rock Envy's shit.



I'm not doubting that he can hurt Envy but can he put Envy down permanently before running out of juice (especially if Tony's using his Repulsors)?


----------



## Ulti (Oct 13, 2012)

SamanTHOR solos


----------



## hammer (Oct 13, 2012)

Saitomaru said:


> @Hammer I don't remember the Jericho missile being standard equipment for Avenger's movie stark.


he mass produces this shit



Unlosing Ranger said:


> [YOUTUBE]MZWzf3h50LU[/YOUTUBE]



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aZHWrcLeWe4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ulti (Oct 13, 2012)




----------



## Saitomaru (Oct 13, 2012)

hammer said:


> he mass produces this shit



That doesn't mean he carries it around in his pocket... Or has Tony developed some sort of pocket dimension that he stores person sized missiles in?


----------



## hammer (Oct 13, 2012)

Saitomaru said:


> That doesn't mean he carries it around in his pocket... Or has Tony developed some sort of pocket dimension that he stores person sized missiles in?



all he needs is a button.


----------



## Saitomaru (Oct 13, 2012)

hammer said:


> all he needs is a button.



I don't remember Tony ever using the Jericho missile after that one movie. And to add on to that he did really use any weapons that weren't part of the suit. But if at some point in the movie he showed the ability to call in support (missiles) from Stark tower or some other place please provide those feats.


----------



## hammer (Oct 13, 2012)

He can talk to his house while in the iron man suit


----------



## Saitomaru (Oct 13, 2012)

hammer said:


> He can talk to his house while in the iron man suit



That doesn't mean it can send missiles to his defense


----------



## Luna (Oct 13, 2012)

Hulk, Thor, and Iron Man stomp Sloth, Pride, and Envy. Gluttony, Lust, Greed, and Wrath completely rape Captain America, Black Widow, Hawkeye, and Nick Fury. As for the bonus scenario, Hulk, Thor, and Iron Man completely rape the whole Homunculi team.


----------



## Saitomaru (Oct 13, 2012)

Quick Question: What's the limit to the Homunculi's regen? Because going purely by their profile its:



> Low - High: Able to regenerate from a puddle/drop of blood, or a small piece of your body



Which makes them nigh-unkillable as far as the movie Avengers goes.


----------



## KiteSora (Oct 13, 2012)

They can be killed you just have to kill them alot aka they have a bunch of "lives". Wrath also lacks regen.


----------



## Saitomaru (Oct 13, 2012)

KiteSora said:


> They can be killed you just have to kill them alot aka they have a bunch of "lives". Wrath also lacks regen.



How many lives do they have? Wrath stomps Fury even without regen.


----------



## KiteSora (Oct 13, 2012)

Saitomaru said:


> How many lives do they have? Wrath stomps Fury even without regen.




Thousands but it is possible to kill them sooner by blitzing before they can regen or completely destroying them.


----------



## Saitomaru (Oct 13, 2012)

KiteSora said:


> Thousands but it is possible to kill them sooner by blitzing before they can regen or completely destroying them.



I can see how Thor wins but if they have thousands of lives I wouldn't be surprised if Iron man ran out of energy before he finished his battle.


----------



## Level7N00b (Oct 13, 2012)

godzillafan430 said:


> you haven't even seen iron man 2 haven't you?



Yes I have and I wasn't impressed by Black Widow there either.


----------



## egressmadara (Oct 13, 2012)

1. Hulk smashes

2. Thor slaughters him

3. I feel that Iron Man will be winning this. He should have enough equipment to continously put her down and kill all of her lives, though it'll take a while.

4. As far as I remember from the movie, Gluttony sucks him in.

5. Lust

6. Going with Greed.

7. Wrath stomps


----------



## Bioness (Oct 13, 2012)

I think people here are severely under estimating how fast and how insane the regeneration of the homunculi are...

0:37 - 1:25
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uEfDhELtXuI[/YOUTUBE]


> 1. Sloth vs The Hulk



I honestly see this match as a near stale mate as both have almost identical feats with Sloth being faster with slightly less durability. Though I really think Sloth can outlast movie Hulk as he hasn't been shown staying in that form for terribly long while Sloth had been digging a tunnel WITHOUT rest for 100 years.


> 2. Pride vs Thor



People make claims about Thor flying, while this is partly true in the movies he has only ever used to for travel or for a ramming attack, he hasn't been shown flying like say Iron Man for more than a few seconds and is mostly grounded. Given this information I would say Pride outlasts him and eventually kills him. While Thor can certainly take a few 100 of his lives, Pride will win eventually. You have to remember that Pride has the most lives and is the oldest of any Homunculi, he only "died" finally because he was forced to use alchemy to complete the plan.

Also Pride at his finest.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9FDV0CvHXvI[/YOUTUBE]


> 3. Envy vs Iron Man



A main advantage that Mustang had over Envy and others was his ability to make explosions at any targetable location, Iron Man however has a limited arsenal and all his attacks originate from his body and thus could potentially be avoidable. Should Envy hide and go for an ambush like he has shown to do as a tactic Iron Man won't be able to efficiently use his weapons without wasting them on the surrounding landscape. Iron Man however does have a targeting system that could locate Envy and remove this problem, this coupled with his air maneuverability is why I feel he is the only Avenger to defeat his opponent the majority of the time given various circumstances.


> 4. Gluttony vs Captain America



Gluttony eats his shield and finally him.


> 5. Lust vs Black Widow



Lust cuts her in half while only using an iota of her regeneration.


> 6. Greed (Not Greeling) vs Hawkeye



Greed lunges his arm through Hawkeyes body without even getting a scratch.


> 7. Wrath vs Fury



The most one sided match given.

As for the bonus scenario, can you say holy rape batman? They may have a small chance to completely kill one homunuculi..possibly two.



KiteSora said:


> Thousands but it is possible to kill them sooner by blitzing before they can regen or completely destroying them.





Saitomaru said:


> I can see how Thor wins but if they have thousands of lives I wouldn't be surprised if Iron man ran out of energy before he finished his battle.



Only Pride has thousands of lives, the rest have considerably less than that and must be "recharged" by Father.

P.S. yes I used anime videos for this however the anime adaptation of Fullmetal Alchemist is near identical in every way to the manga. And the OP did say "Brotherhood" which is the anime.


----------



## hammer (Oct 13, 2012)

Saitomaru said:


> That doesn't mean it can send missiles to his defense



his house is an AI capable of operating systems stark has made, not only that to sell the jerico he has to HAVE the jerico.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Oct 13, 2012)

so what's the deal with fury? the scars on his eye supposed to be a future X-men tie in? does he have the SS prototype like the ultimates universe?

in any case Steve Nick and the other squishies lose


----------



## Saitomaru (Oct 13, 2012)

hammer said:


> his house is an AI capable of operating systems stark has made, not only that to sell the jerico he has to HAVE the jerico.



Not in his house, most arms dealers store those kinds of things in warehouses and other such places, not in their basements. And during Iron Man 1 he said he was leaving the arms market and pursuing less lethal things (AKA clean energy). And I'm supposed to believe that not only does he still have Jericho missiles, he has them prepared and ready for remote deployment... yeah not buying it unless you provide proof. The biggest thing he had Jarvis do for him was send a suit to him after he had put on those bracelet things. That doesn't scale up to sending missiles to wherever the hell he wants.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Oct 13, 2012)

Saitomaru said:


> Not in his house, most arms dealers store those kinds of things in warehouses and other such places, not in their basements. And during Iron Man 1 he said he was leaving the arms market and pursuing less lethal things (AKA clean energy). And I'm supposed to believe that not only does he still have Jericho missiles, he has them prepared and ready for remote deployment... yeah not buying it unless you provide proof. The biggest thing he had Jarvis do for him was send a suit to him after he had put on those bracelet things. That doesn't scale up to sending missiles to wherever the hell he wants.



never mind that he has shown weaponry casually that is even more powerful than the missiles? really?

protip never argue on the same side as Biones OBD etiquette 101


----------



## Saitomaru (Oct 13, 2012)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> never mind that he has shown weaponry casually that is even more powerful than the missiles? really?



I never said he didn't have powerful weapons on his suit I just pointed out that the Jericho missile was NOT standard equipment. Now that I think about it I don't remember him pulling out any weapons from his suit that had nearly the AoE of the Jericho missile...



> protip never argue on the same side as Biones OBD etiquette 101



In all honest I could careless who Bioness is I was already of the opinion that this wasn't going to be easy for the Avengers. Hell, I don't even know who Bioness is or what he/she did to earn such a bad reputation. If I'm already on one side I'm not just going to abandon ship because OBD's version of Justin Bieber decides to climb aboard (or would that be KG?). Now if some facts surface that provide substantial proof regarding the other side winning I will switch sides.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Oct 13, 2012)

I never said it was going to be easy..I just said the hononculi aren't besting the heavy hitters


----------



## Saitomaru (Oct 13, 2012)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> I never said it was going to be easy..I just said the hononculi aren't besting the heavy hitters



Hulk and Thor are the only ones I could see consistently winning their matches (though they might take a while). Iron Man could win... but then again he could just run out of energy after trying unsuccessfully to put down Envy permanently. I'd give it to Tony 6-7/10 and the rest of the Avengers get stomped. The group battle could and would be bad since the same people who died before die yet again leaving Iron Man, Thor, and Hulk to take care of the rest. Given the fact that this battle takes place in an abandoned city all the Homunculi would have to do is take the fight indoors/underground (the sewers) to eliminate the flight advantage. From there the Avengers get BFR'd by Gluttony. So:

Scenario 1: Homunculi win 4/7
Scenario 2: Depends on whether Iron Man and Thor can carry their team (since Hulks a melee fighter he'd charge in and get BFR'd).


----------



## Bioness (Oct 13, 2012)

Saitomaru said:


> In all honest I could careless who Bioness is I was already of the opinion that this wasn't going to be easy for the Avengers. Hell, I don't even know who Bioness is or what he/she did to earn such a bad reputation. If I'm already on one side I'm not just going to abandon ship because OBD's version of Justin Bieber decides to climb aboard (or would that be KG?). Now if some facts surface that provide substantial proof regarding the other side winning I will switch sides.



Oh my god, a person with individual thought in the Outskirt's Battledome.


The Immortal WatchDog said:


> I never said it was going to be easy..I just said the hononculi aren't besting the heavy hitters



My thought is that it is the homunculi's endurance that is the major factor in this, Iron Man, the Hulk, and Thor will need to get through all of their lives WITHOUT getting hit as they don't have the durability and abilities of their comic incarnations to survive say getting hit by attacks that casual slice through metal and rocks (Lust, Pride, and Wrath) or ignore durability all together (Gluttony).


----------



## ThanatoSeraph (Oct 13, 2012)

Oh my god, it's OBD hivemind take #364


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Oct 13, 2012)

Bioness said:


> My thought is that it is the homunculi's endurance that is the major factor in this, Iron Man, the Hulk, and Thor will need to get through all of their lives WITHOUT getting hit as they don't have the durability and abilities of their comic incarnations to survive say getting hit by attacks that casual slice through metal and rocks (Lust, Pride, and Wrath) or ignore durability all together (Gluttony).




yeah Hulks got regen this was shown in his prior Movie Thor has really insane durability and his area effect powers are massive 

both can bag it



ThanatoSeraph said:


> Oh my god, it's OBD hivemind take #364



this makes what? ten times this week?

this is actually a good sign


----------



## Saitomaru (Oct 13, 2012)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> yeah Hulks got regen this was shown in his prior Movie Thor has really insane durability and his area effect powers are massive
> 
> *both can bag it*



Before or after Hulk gets BFR'd?


----------



## Bioness (Oct 13, 2012)

ThanatoSeraph said:


> Oh my god, it's OBD hivemind take #364





The Immortal WatchDog said:


> protip never argue on the same side as Biones OBD etiquette 101



Because this totally doesn't scream subtle manipulation where it is "cool" to be against Bioness in the Outskirt's Battledome, or am I not reading this correctly?


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Oct 13, 2012)

Saitomaru said:


> Before or after Hulk gets BFR'd?



Hulks more than fast enough to dodge and this Hulk was more like the classic Hulk (the one who used to sit on top of the empire state building and throw rocks at air craft and watch them fall while laughing his ass off or would pick a fight with the avengers because of boredom ) in that he's not smart but he's a crafty and dirty fighter and a total douche

he should be more then slick and swift enough to avoid that and Tony should also be able to win his fight



Bioness said:


> Because this totally doesn't scream subtle manipulation where it is "cool" to be against Bioness in the Outskirt's Battledome, or am I not reading this correctly?



This has nothing to do with hating on you because it's "cool" and the "in thing to do" this has everything to do with hating on you because you're a morally abhorrent sociopath who defends child molesters and compares the outrage against pedophiles with the persecution of various minorities throughout history...because you have the audacity to advocate the genocide of entire groups of people..

that's why

you aren't a victim Bioness get that through your head..


----------



## Bioness (Oct 13, 2012)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> This has nothing to do with hating on you because it's "cool" and the "in thing to do" this has everything to do with hating on you because you're a morally abhorrent sociopath who defends child molesters and compares the outrage against pedophiles with the persecution of various minorities throughout history...because you have the audacity to advocate the genocide of entire groups of people..
> 
> that's why
> 
> you aren't a victim Bioness get that through your head..



And this has to do with my competence and knowledge when it comes to fictional versus matches how?


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Oct 13, 2012)

Bioness said:


> And this has to do with my competence and knowledge when it comes to fictional character battles how?



it shows that you are willing to go to any lengths to validate your views as evidenced multiple times through out your career and that makes you untrustworthy..Among other things


----------



## Saitomaru (Oct 13, 2012)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> Hulks more than fast enough to dodge and this Hulk was more like the classic Hulk (the one who used to sit on top of the empire state building and throw rocks at air craft and watch them fall while laughing his ass off or would pick a fight with the avengers because of boredom ) in that he's not smart but he's a crafty and dirty fighter and a total douche
> 
> he should be more then slick and swift enough to avoid that and Tony should also be able to win his fight



Still iffy on the idea that Hulk can over come the homunculi's regen before getting BFR'd.



> This has nothing to do with hating on you because it's "cool" and the "in thing to do" this has everything to do with hating on you because you're a morally abhorrent sociopath who *defends child molesters and compares the outrage against pedophiles with the persecution of various minorities throughout history...because you have the audacity to advocate the genocide of entire groups of people..*
> 
> that's why


----------



## Bioness (Oct 13, 2012)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> it shows that you are willing to go to any lengths to validate your views as evidenced multiple times through out your career and that makes you untrustworthy..Among other things



So because I am honest I am untrustworthy? Interesting.


Saitomaru said:


> Still iffy on the idea that Hulk can over come the homunculi's regen before getting BFR'd.



Primary sources are your friend, not secondary ones.

Regardless we have derailed this thread enough, I would be happy to take this to private or visitor messages The Immortal WatchDog, your opinion is important to me.


----------



## Saitomaru (Oct 13, 2012)

Bioness said:


> So because I am honest I am untrustworthy? Interesting.
> 
> 
> Primary sources are your friend, not secondary ones.
> ...



I guess I shouldn't have to much of a problem with your view since I'm both open-minded and a bit... weird in my views on certain things. I can't count the times I have gotten into trouble in school over discussions of Hitler and such things. For the record I'm neither racist nor a bigot, but I do have "interesting" views on some topics (think along the lines of A Modest Proposal).

Edit: No, I'm not calling anyone here racist or a bigot.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Oct 13, 2012)

Bioness said:


> Regardless we have derailed this thread enough, I would be happy to take this to private or visitor messages The Immortal WatchDog, your opinion is important to me.



There was a time where I thought you had the potential and the brightness and the ability and were worth helping and I did so on a few occasions.. I thought we had someone who could have really been something as far as being one of the better debaters here

I am..still to this day sad to have seen that go to waste..to see it lost when there are so few who remain - I don't have contempt for you Bio but I mourn what could have been


----------



## Bioness (Oct 13, 2012)

I'm still here, there is still time, perhaps if we quit bashing heads we could think and talk, unless you feel I am too developed down the "wrong" path to change.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Oct 13, 2012)

you have a hell of a mountain to climb buddy


----------



## Bioness (Oct 13, 2012)

Or a canyon to fall into, depending on your point of view.


----------



## Saitomaru (Oct 13, 2012)

If only I had that potential  but unfortunately I seem to just irritate people and get accused of imitating a stone wall.


----------



## sonic546 (Oct 13, 2012)

Maybe I'm reading wrong, but am I seriously seeing claims that Envy has a chance against Iron Man?

The same Envy that was getting his shit wrecked by Mustang?


----------



## Saitomaru (Oct 13, 2012)

sonic546 said:


> Maybe I'm reading wrong, but am I seriously seeing claims that Envy has a chance against Iron Man?
> 
> The same Envy that was getting his shit wrecked by Mustang?



More like Envy has a chance due to Tony's crappy battery life in the movies.


----------



## Bioness (Oct 13, 2012)

sonic546 said:


> Maybe I'm reading wrong, but am I seriously seeing claims that Envy has a chance against Iron Man?
> 
> The same Envy that was getting his shit wrecked by Mustang?



So Mustang is not a powerful combatant is what you are saying?

If you are referring to my post I said Iron Man would win, just that Envy may be able to outlast him, the same is with all the other homunculi, can they be completely killed before the Avengers begin to weaken and tire?


----------



## sonic546 (Oct 13, 2012)

Bioness said:


> So Mustang is not a powerful combatant is what you are saying?
> 
> If you are referring to my post I said Iron Man would win, just that Envy may be able to outlast him, the same is with all the other homunculi, can they be completely killed before the Avengers begin to weaken and tire?



I didn't say Mustang wasn't a powerful combatant. But Envy was incredibly weak to his flame attacks. Iron Man's toys are going to completely fuck him up.

Outlast folks like Hawkeye or the Captain?

Sure, absolutely.

Outlast Hulk, Thor, or Iron Man?

Lolnope.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Oct 14, 2012)

Ironman in the first movie was supersonic, he's upgraded his armor since then. Then factor in his arsenal which takes out tanks plus aerial advantage and he'd be stomping Envy, Envy's true form is a giant target and if he takes an aerial form he'd lose even worse.


----------



## Tom Servo (Oct 14, 2012)

Saitomaru said:


> I'm not doubting that he can hurt Envy but can he put Envy down permanently before running out of juice (especially if Tony's using his Repulsors)?



Iron man had enough juice with (i think) beat the Iron Mongruel when he was at slightly over 10% and lasted the entire chitauri war or hell the movie in general without losing juice 

even if he does he still has tank missiles and other gadgets besides his repulsers, lasers and chest blast i have my doubts that someone who couldn't beat Lan Fan or land a single decent blow on Mustang could beat iron man


----------



## Tom Servo (Oct 14, 2012)

in all honesty either Thor or the Hulk solo take your pick


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Oct 14, 2012)

Saitomaru said:


> More like Envy has a chance due to Tony's crappy battery life in the movies.



you realize low battery life hasn't been a problem for Tony since the end of Iron man 2? the guy seems to get a lot more oomph out of his suits since they stopped having dual functioning roles as a life support device and power cell

also he can always ask Thor for a recharge


----------



## Ulti (Oct 14, 2012)

"400%, how bout that?"


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Oct 14, 2012)

The Penetrator said:


> "400%, how bout that?"



energy steroids


----------



## Ulti (Oct 14, 2012)

He was at a level where he was capable of not getting curbstomped by Thor after that iirc but Thor still took him out till Steve intervened.

Always wondered why Thor didn't do that to him after he fell back through the portal though.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Oct 14, 2012)

probably because he wasn't sure if it would mess him up or help him?


----------



## Saitomaru (Oct 14, 2012)

godzillafan430 said:


> in all honesty either Thor or the *Hulk* solo take your pick



Before or after Hulk get's BFR'd?


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Oct 14, 2012)

Saitomaru said:


> Before or after Hulk get's BFR'd?



Before

Gluttony aint BFring Hulk


----------



## Saitomaru (Oct 14, 2012)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> Before
> 
> Gluttony aint BFring Hulk



How so? Does Hulk have BFR-resistance/immunity feats? If not Hulk get's BFR'd while attacking Sloth or something. And I don't remember movie Hulk really dodging much of anything, he just sort of tanked it and went about his business. That mentality will be his undoing.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Oct 14, 2012)

Saitomaru said:


> How so? Does Hulk have BFR-resistance/immunity feats? If not Hulk get's BFR'd while attacking Sloth or something. And I don't remember movie Hulk really dodging much of anything, he just sort of tanked it and went about his business. That mentality will be his undoing.



Hulk reacting to missiles and shit for starters

Gluttony even being alive long enough to do that for another


----------



## hammer (Oct 14, 2012)

did we mention stark falling from the sky with no power, and coming out of it unscratched?


----------



## Ulti (Oct 14, 2012)

Didn't be have to be revived? Or am I thinking of the wrong one? Cause that is what first comes to mind 

And honestly, that kind of fall isn't really impressive due to terminal velocity, at least not compared to him tangling with Thor which is mighty fine.


----------



## hammer (Oct 14, 2012)

he he did it was because his battery ran out of power, not because he had his shit fucked.


----------



## Tom Servo (Oct 14, 2012)

Saitomaru said:


> How so? Does Hulk have BFR-resistance/immunity feats? If not Hulk get's BFR'd while attacking Sloth or something. And I don't remember movie Hulk really dodging much of anything, he just sort of tanked it and went about his business. That mentality will be his undoing.



the hulk beats the crap out of him before he opens his mouth or Thor could just light the bitch up until he explodes like the chitauri or hell the leviathan did and repeat the process until Gluttony is gone


----------



## Saitomaru (Oct 14, 2012)

godzillafan430 said:


> the hulk beats the crap out of him before he opens his mouth or Thor could just light the bitch up until he explodes like the chitauri or hell the leviathan did and repeat the process until Gluttony is gone



And while they're gang raping Gluttony the other Homunculi just stand there? Yeah not buying it. They would have to use up all of Gluttony's lives while avoiding him BFRing them using some sort of knowledge I wasn't aware they were given. While simultaneously avoiding any attacks from the others. How about this for a strategy, the Homuculi flee into the sewers and then BFR anyone who follows. Tony is the one with the highest DC last time I checked and he can be killed quite easily in the group scenario.


----------



## Tom Servo (Oct 14, 2012)

Saitomaru said:


> And while they're gang raping Gluttony the other Homunculi just stand there? Yeah not buying it. They would have to use up all of Gluttony's lives while avoiding him BFRing them using some sort of knowledge I wasn't aware they were given. While simultaneously avoiding any attacks from the others. How about this for a strategy, the Homuculi flee into the sewers and then BFR anyone who follows. Tony is the one with the highest DC last time I checked and he can be killed quite easily in the group scenario.



so this fight is suddenly is taking place in the sewers?


Thor can hit multiple targets with his lightning 

Hulk beats Gluttony to death over and over again (seriously Gluttony was nothing but a punching bag the whole series)

Iron Man slices them up and blows away the remains continuesly 

hell the only humonculi with many lives was Gluttony and Envy i think i counted like 20 to 30 lives on them Lust and Greed have like around 9 to 12

i'm actually pretty blown away by the fact that you think the Homunculi could  put up a decent fight let alone beat the Avengers


----------



## Saitomaru (Oct 14, 2012)

godzillafan430 said:


> so this fight is suddenly is taking place in the sewers?



If you're able to suggest that Thor would use a strategy that he never even considered in the movie than why can't the Homunculi flee to the sewers where they can eliminate the flight advantage?



> Thor can hit multiple targets with his lightning



Uh huh.



> Hulk beats Gluttony to death over and over again (seriously Gluttony was nothing but a punching bag the whole series)



Hulk get's BFR'd due to stupidly charging in. And in all likelihood he'd charge Sloth NOT Gluttony and get BFR'd (along with Sloth). 



> Iron Man slices them up and blows away the remains continuesly



I don't remember him being able to do that slicing thing more than once. 



> hell the only humonculi with many lives was Gluttony and Envy i think i counted like 20 to 30 lives on them Lust and Greed have like around 9 to 12



I was told Pride (who had the most lives) had thousands of lives and now you're trying to say they have 30. 



> i'm actually pretty blown away by the fact that you think the Homunculi could  put up a decent fight let alone beat the Avengers



I don't see why they couldn't. Movie Avengers aren't that impressive when compared to their comic versions.

So if the Avengers are using strategies that they never showed (I.E- Thor flying around and zapping people) I don't see why its too much of a stretch for the Homunculi to flee into the sewers (unless you want to argue that there aren't any sewers) which would eliminate the flight advantage and give Pride a major advantage. Hulk being the HtH nut he is he'll most likely get into a tangle with Sloth and while he's busy Gluttony BFR's him and maybe Sloth along with him if Sloth doesn't evade. Thor and Iron man now have to carry their team and fight against Pride and his newly enhanced powers (crap tons of shadows in the sewer). If Iron Man didn't witness the death of Token Female, Arrow boy, or Patchy Envy could just transform into one of them and use that to its advantage. Numerous strategies...


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Oct 14, 2012)

Does Fury get the gun that Coulson used to shoot Loki?


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Oct 15, 2012)

Since when did Pride have 1000s of lives?Scan



Saitomaru said:


> Before or after Hulk get's BFR'd?



Before since Gluttony has to get close to Hulk and Hulk is stronger than either Gluttony or even Sloth. He could punch out those giant mechanical serpants, matched abomination who could reaction to missiles casually, did a thunderclap fast enough to save Betty and co from an explosion etc. Hulk is around Thor level in that movie so if you acknowledge Thor is'nt being BFR'd then neither is Hulk.



> I.E- Thor flying around and zapping people)



So he can't?He did'nt make his debut in the avengers movie as he created thunder and came down into a plane, picked Loki and went out?He can't just combine two basic powers of his now?He can fly and his hammer can shoot lightning. 

Envy tried to fool Riza and got blasted repeatedly for it, Avengers know each other better than Envy does atleast. He is'nt going to transform mid battle is he while Ironman pummels him?

Pride has no advantage over Thor even without flight do you even know any of the feats some of these characters have?


----------



## Hidalgo (Oct 15, 2012)

Hmm..

If Wrath survives his fight with Fury, and rejoins the other Homunculi in the sewers - given his ability to dodge bullets; tank-rounds, and his ability to slice through steel - I see a definite possibility, considering his speed-hax and tactical advantage his _Ultimate Eye_ gives him, that he'll move around in the tunnels quickly, and might just cut down one of the pursuing Avengers.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Oct 15, 2012)

Wrath, Lust and Gluttony would win their fights because these two teams are a mismatch. Wrath is a superhuman with precog and excellent swordsmanship while Fury is not, having eyepatches does not make a good basis for such a fight anymore than Hulk vs Sloth would be a good fight because they're both tanks.

Avengers low to mid players are barely superhuman and unlike their opponents can't regen. Thor, Ironman and Hulk are stronger than any of the homunculi in a one on one fight. So that's 3 wins for the avengers and 4 losses in scenario one.

All out battle means Thor, Hulk, Ironman carry the others to higher ground, Hawkeye will benefit as will the two shooters. Then the big 3 go back down and start kicking ass since Hulk has thunderclaps plus jumping beyond the homunculi range while Tony and Ironman have flight plus long range attacks that most lack. Good luck for all trying to run, not all will make it. So even if it goes to the sewers they're outnumbered by the avengers because no homunculi is escaping Thor, Ironman and Hulk. Ironman has sensors to pick up homunculi in the sewers if need be.

Thor could just create a tornado like he did against the Destroyer and sweep them all at once.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Oct 15, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IWzO3n50FEE[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_WrpROgcHvo[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ShZrVG_tYU4[/YOUTUBE]

Thunderclap was'nt as strong as I remembered but he was'nt trying to kill them and he did still knock them back. It's enough to floor someone like Lust and regular Envy atleast.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CRlZ6kI3fsQ[/YOUTUBE]

Hulk got stronger later in the movie, matching the Abonimation a bit whose much more enhanced than Blonsky was at that time.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ldnlhZpvHyg[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bVwZcv-MaWw[/YOUTUBE]

5 min 40 secs "Boogey just went supersonic" but do see stuff before that feat and after as well.

This is his mark I, he has mark VII by the time of the movie and movie 3 shows he's getting another armor upgrade. By movie 2 he's using ZPM I think? based on his father's research on the cosmic cube(Tesserect in the movie) so that probably explains why in the avengers movie he did'nt run out of power mid way through the fight.

Should I keep posting more?


----------



## Hidalgo (Oct 15, 2012)

Tranquil Fury said:


> Wrath is a superhuman with precog and excellent swordsmanship while Fury is not, having eyepatches does not make a good basis for such a fight anymore than Hulk vs Sloth would be a good fight because they're both tanks.



Hahahahahaha. Well I thought it was decent - Wrath and Fury _are_ talented individuals, their eye-patches are cool, and their namesakes sync well.

I knew the big three would manage to take him out in an open fight, so I relegated him to Fury.

And Hulk versus Sloth - especially considering this is only Movie Hulk - would make for a _very_ interesting fight.


----------



## Hidalgo (Oct 15, 2012)

Tranquil Fury said:


> Should I keep posting more?



You just might have to. 

Because I see no reason Pride can't quickly extend his shadows all over the place and slice them to ribbons, whilst in the tunnels.

If you've watched FMA:B, you'll remember how attacking there seems to be his bread and butter - and where he is the fastest.

The only question is whether or not his shadows can peirce Hulk's flesh.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Oct 15, 2012)

How long does Tony's strongest suit last?

Also, what's keeping Tony from giving the War Machine or any other suits to the other members?


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Oct 15, 2012)

When has Pride sliced something with Thor(plus he can block with his hammer), Ironman and Hulk's durability(ignoring his regen or ability to get stronger)?He's stronger in the dark but it's not enough especially when Thor or Ironman can create light. Plus this assumes he can escape away in combat. The fight starts in the open for the all out fight as well yes?Ironman and Thor by virtue of flight alone could take out most before they can escape. Hawkeye could stop them from escaping with an arrow from above. Thor, Ironman and Hulk can get the other three to safety at a height so they can snipe or fire bazooka shots. Sloth could survive a shot from a bazooka though and Gluttony could eat it but the rest are screwed, Wrath would be better off avoiding getting caught in explosions.



> How long does Tony's strongest suit last?



Hard to say just longer than his previous 2 movie versions.

In an all out fight the Homunculi only have the advantage in attrition which may or may not be enough.


----------



## Hidalgo (Oct 15, 2012)

Tranquil Fury said:


> When has Pride sliced something with Thor(plus he can block with his hammer), Ironman and Hulk's durability(ignoring his regen or ability to get stronger)?He's stronger in the dark but it's not enough especially when Thor or Ironman can create light. Plus this assumes he can escape away in combat. The fight starts in the open for the all out fight as well yes?Ironman and Thor by virtue of flight alone could take out most before they can escape.
> Hard to say just longer than his previous 2 movie versions.



How durable are Movie Thor and Iron Man?

Also, the point you bring up about those two being able to create light though, is very astute - if they do that, they definitely have a good chance at defeating Pride.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Oct 15, 2012)

Again I ask, can Tony give his suits to other members of the Avengers (Fury gets War Machine cause its black, Widow gets the briefcase one, etc)?


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Oct 15, 2012)

Ironman in his first armor alone
-Took repeated shots
-Survived being blasted and falling from the sky
-Survived the shock of an exploding missile
-Survived crashing into the wing of an F22 raptor

Thor took hits from the Destroyer armor and survived the Destroyer's head exploding while fighting it inside a tornado and he can take hits from the Hulk. Regular Thor did survive falling from the sky onto a car. Banner/Hulk survived jumping from a helicopter into the ground so it has basis.

EDIT Because then he'd have to leave the battlefield?


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Oct 15, 2012)

Thor brawled with Hulk in the Avengers movie and bled a little bit after the scuffle.

Iron Man took a blow from Thor's hammer in the same movie.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Oct 15, 2012)

He was amped by 400% though you could the power increase had no influence on the material of the armor plus even if so Thor can power Tony up like that again. Thor and Hulk are still stronger than 400% Mark VI Tony.

EDIT Fury calling for people to bring the armors for others count?Homunculi are allowed to escape, nothing stops the Avengers from preparing themselves if the other side gets that benefit.


----------



## Hidalgo (Oct 15, 2012)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> Again I ask, can Tony give his suits to other members of the Avengers (Fury gets War Machine cause its black, Widow gets the briefcase one, etc)?



Nope. 'Cause that's not what they're equipped with naturally in Le movie. 

I figured the weapons and feats of the other Fury movie appearances might help Fury out, enough.

Maybe he can get drunk like Hasselhoff, and puke all over Wrath.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Oct 15, 2012)

So Homunculi gets the escape but they can't borrow Tony's suits?


----------



## Hidalgo (Oct 15, 2012)

Tranquil Fury said:


> Ironman in his first armor alone
> -Took repeated shots
> -Survived being blasted and falling from the sky
> -Survived the shock of an exploding missile
> ...





Hyperion1O1 said:


> Thor brawled with Hulk in the Avengers movie and bled a little bit after the scuffle.
> 
> Iron Man took a blow from Thor's hammer in the same movie.



Hmm - I remember an instance of Pride shredding the roof off a car, and I'm sure he's sliced through thick layers of steel and rock, but I'd have to look again at where that happened.

Pride might have what it takes to slice them - but I'll have to do some research..


----------



## Hidalgo (Oct 15, 2012)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> So Homunculi gets the escape but they can't borrow Tony's suits?



Correcta.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Oct 15, 2012)

What other Fury movie?I may know what you're refering but have not seen it. Pride shedding the roof of a car is'nt enough. Looking back Greedling could stop a truck and no sell Wrath's hits thanks to ultimate shield, Greed may not have Ling's speed but the durability and strength remain.

I'll give the Avengers 6/10 instead of a 7/10. Regen+H4X+atleast 2 members not being much help against certain homunculi mean it mostly falls down to Ironman, Thor and Hulk while the others can hope for sniping or bombardment from above. The fact the homunculi are allowed the sewers while avengers are'nt allowed to prep up themselves also helps. They could atleast regroup and form a better strategy.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Oct 15, 2012)

Then Tony preps his Jericho missiles. He bombards the area for as long as his funds allow.


----------



## Ulti (Oct 15, 2012)

hammer said:


> he he did it was because his battery ran out of power, not because he had his shit fucked.



A fall like that would still only be wall level in durability due to terminal velocity unless you can prove he was propelled towards the ground at a faster speed by another force

Actually do you know how much the VI armour weighs? Might be able to get an interesting result.

Also how come everyone was getting their jimmies rustled over the possibility that Tony might be dead and Hulk had to roar to revive him? Though he was tangling with Thor so he has more than enough durability.

Also Thor created a storm that engulfed a town against the Destroyer and in his fight with the Frost Giants a mere slam of his hammer destroyed a fuck ton of the area.


----------



## Hidalgo (Oct 15, 2012)

Tranquil Fury said:


> What other Fury movie?I may know what you're refering but have not seen it. Pride shedding the roof of a car is'nt enough. Looking back Greedling could stop a truck and no sell Wrath's hits thanks to ultimate shield, Greed may not have Ling's speed but the durability and strength remain.
> 
> I'll give the Avengers 6/10 instead of a 7/10. Regen+H4X+atleast 2 members not being much help against certain homunculi mean it mostly falls down to Ironman, Thor and Hulk while the others can hope for sniping or bombardment from above. The fact the homunculi are allowed the sewers while avengers are'nt allowed to prep up themselves also helps. They could atleast regroup and form a better strategy.



- Yeah, I'm wondering if any of the Avengers can breach Greed's _Ultimate Shield_.

I'll see what my research on Pride's destructive capabilities gleans.


----------



## Saitomaru (Oct 15, 2012)

Tranquil Fury said:


> Since when did Pride have 1000s of lives?Scan



That's the answer I received when I asked what the limit to their regen was I was told it was based on the number of lives they had and that Pride had thousands of lives and only died because he gave up those lives.



> Before since Gluttony has to get close to Hulk and Hulk is stronger than either Gluttony or even Sloth. He could punch out those giant mechanical serpants, matched abomination who could reaction to missiles casually, did a thunderclap fast enough to save Betty and co from an explosion etc. Hulk is around Thor level in that movie so if you acknowledge Thor is'nt being BFR'd then neither is Hulk.



Thor get's BFR'd if he gets close enough, it doesn't matter how powerful they are if they don't know what Gluttony's doing. Hulk wasn't all that smart in Avengers he just sort of leaped around and smashed things. Leaping at Gluttony=BFR. I never said Sloth was as powerful as Hulk but he should be able to distract the Not-so-Jolly Green Giant long enough for Gluttony to BFR him since I don't see Hulk one-shotting Sloth. 



> So he can't?He did'nt make his debut in the avengers movie as he created thunder and came down into a plane, picked Loki and went out?He can't just combine two basic powers of his now?He can fly and his hammer can shoot lightning.



I'm not saying its not within his power, I'm saying its a strategy he clearly never thought of. He used his Lightning for distracting people and for killing those things as they flooded out of the hole AFTER being told to.



> Envy tried to fool Riza and got blasted repeatedly for it, Avengers know each other better than Envy does atleast. He is'nt going to transform mid battle is he while Ironman pummels him?



They literally just met each other in that movie. Don't assume just because one person wasn't fooled by Envy suddenly means its shapeshifting is absolute crap. Thor get's fooled 10/10 by the shapeshifting and I'd be hard pressed not to say the same for everyone except the shield operatives.



> Pride has no advantage over Thor even without flight do you even know any of the feats some of these characters have?



I have watched all the movies, they aren't impressive. They were powered down severely in the movies.



Tranquil Fury said:


> Wrath, Lust and Gluttony would win their fights because these two teams are a mismatch. Wrath is a superhuman with precog and excellent swordsmanship while Fury is not, having eyepatches does not make a good basis for such a fight anymore than Hulk vs Sloth would be a good fight because they're both tanks.



Hulk vs Sloth would be interesting since Hulk isn't one-shotting Sloth. Sloth should be faster than Hulk since he's supersonic+ his inaccuracy is a problem but nothing to serious in the sewer where all he has to do is charge in a straight line.



> Avengers low to mid players are barely superhuman and unlike their opponents can't regen. Thor, Ironman and Hulk are stronger than any of the homunculi in a one on one fight. So that's 3 wins for the avengers and 4 losses in scenario one.



Uh huh.



> All out battle means Thor, Hulk, Ironman carry the others to higher ground, Hawkeye will benefit as will the two shooters.



Then Lust can go and take out those three while the other more useful homunculi escape to the sewers (Sloth can just dig down to the sewers the second the match starts).



> Then the big 3 go back down and start kicking ass since Hulk has *thunderclaps* plus jumping beyond the homunculi range



Unimpressive thunderclaps. And what's jumping supposed to do? Hulk isn't a ranged fighter, he charges in and smashes things.



> ...while Tony and Ironman have flight plus long range attacks that most lack. Good luck for all trying to run, not all will make it.



I don't see why they wont, its not like Iron Man and Thor can just one-shot them.



> So even if it goes to the sewers they're outnumbered by the avengers because no homunculi is escaping Thor, Ironman and Hulk.[/QUOTE
> 
> They are outnumbered in the sewers, that's three against 6 (the 7th homunculi can be sent to deal with the fodder).
> 
> ...


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Oct 15, 2012)

So not only do you not give me a scan but you keep saying the same thing over and over even when I explained won't work?Thor gets BFR'd if he gets close but Gluttony does not get his ass kicked against someone with superior stats let alone can tag Tag Thor somehow?This ignores that he does'nt even start with that form and most likely won't be given relief. Are you going to explain how the Homunculi take on Thor, Hulk and Ironman who have better feats and the firepower or just going to make same argument?

Ironman is weak in base despite tanking more than most homunculi in his first armor??I posted and even mentioned feats, one of my posts already gives you what Ironman survives in one scene alone. Give me feats comparable to what Ironman has tanked. I'm posting videos and you don't give anything besides " before or after Hulk gets BFR'd" "Thor gets BFR'd" "Ironman is weak in base".

Ironman is supersonic in flight, that is enough since none of the homunculi have flight except possibly Envy in a transformed state but certainly not taking Ironman in flight and common sense says an upgraded armor is better so I should'nt have to explain this unless you believe Tony will upgrade other areas but not his speed especially when he upgraded his power source in movie 2 based on his father's research on the Tesserect?I am not going to repost vids again *either give feats comparable or don't waste my time*.

This is up there with Envy transforming into someone else mid battle argument you just made. Ignoring the fact it failed hilariously against Roy/Hawkeye, Envy knows nothing about the avengers for that to even work. 

Flooring someone=knocking them off balance which helps in a fight yes?Good or should I have to explain everything again assuming other posters have'nt done so already. 

Homunculi only chance is their regen and ability to regroup in sewers but if one team needs to be allowed an advantage to retreat from the battleground while the other can't, it's obvious which team is stronger overall.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Oct 15, 2012)

Lots of Avengers downplaying going on here

How surprising


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Oct 15, 2012)

Let's sum up the thread

one on one: Avengers win 3(Hulk, Thor and Ironman) and lose 4(Fury, Hawkeye, Widow and Cap)

All out:Thor creates a tornado and blows them all away

If nothing else he can stop them from retreating. Ironman and Thor can bombard them from the air, most not Sloth or Greed or Pride will die. Wrath can atleast dodge. Hawkeye, Fury and Widow get carried to a high place then snipe safely. Ironman, Hulk and Thor eventually clean house on the ground of what's left, if the Homunculi escape then Avengers can regroup too even if it does'nt compare to the Homunculi being more suited in sewers it will do.

strategy 2: Thor creates a tornado then goes inside it and starts smacking them around with lightning then drops them all down. The others quickly start unloading Wrath dies because he has only one life. 

I'll post it again
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IWzO3n50FEE[/YOUTUBE]

EDIT Thor could destroy the head of the Destroyer which no sold an exploding gas station if I recall. Hulk hits around similar levels as his punch in Avengers show, Greed's armor may not be enough since surviving a truck is'nt upto par with what Hulk stopped without getting angrier.

Let's review Giant metal serpant vs a truck


----------



## Ulti (Oct 15, 2012)

A tornado will absolutely wreck the joint, also sweeping up the Homunculi and leaving them as fish in a barrel for Tony and Hulk. Of course Thor can play a bit of whack a mole.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Oct 15, 2012)

Thor himself could take most out
-Creating giant fissures in the ground
-Taking out frost giants
-Survived falling from the sky onto a vehicle in no god form
-Creating tornados and surviving inside them
-Lightning attack
-destroying the destroyer which could no sell an exploding gas station
-Surviving the destroyer's head exploding
-Being above 400% Ironman
-Surviving hits from the Hulk though he was bleeding
-Flight
-Homing hammer

Someone should calc the explosion of the Destroyer's head. Still think the Homunculi can win some of the times but it's clear none of them are in one on one fights taking Thor, Ironman and Hulk unless Pride really has 1000s of lives in which case attrition is his friend.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Oct 15, 2012)

Tranquil Fury said:


> -Surviving hits from the Hulk though he was bleeding



His lip was slightly busted. Bleeding is an exaggeration.

Just wanted to correct.


----------



## Ulti (Oct 15, 2012)

Thor was taking hits from Hulk like a champ, also iirc Pride doesn't have much that can harm opponents in the air, haven't read FMA for a long time but Thor can just chill out casting a constant stream of lightning like he did when he was bottle necking the porta the Chitauri were coming through or Iron Man can unload and ask Thor for a recharge every now and then. 

Don't see Greed standing up to a hit from Hulk or Thor.


----------



## Wasabifold (Oct 15, 2012)

The people on the first page had it right on the money. Not sure why the last few pages have been using feats from other movies, when it was said we were using the feats from the Avengers movie, but whatever.

Scneario one. Overall the Homunculis take the big share of victories 4-3.

Sloth, Pride and Envy all lose to Ironman, Thor and Hulk. The rest are victorious against their oppoenents.

In Scenario two, one or two of the big three for the Avenges may get BFRed by Gluttonoy, but I see Avengers coming out with the win.

And that's all that really needs to be said.


----------



## Saitomaru (Oct 16, 2012)

Tranquil Fury said:


> So not only do you not give me a scan but you keep saying the same thing over and over even when I explained won't work?



I didn't give you a scan because I was busy (I had to go to work) so get over yourself and be patient while I dig through a fuck ton of stuff looking for info that I wasn't the one to bring up in the first place.
I couldn't remember what scans you were asking for so I got lazy and just linked a few videos that may or may not help.

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]BfAeJ7p0QPM[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]9FDV0CvHXvI[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]1dFPzskPl8E[/YOUTUBE]






> Thor gets BFR'd if he gets close but Gluttony does not get his ass kicked against someone with superior stats let alone can tag Tag Thor somehow?



I never said he doesn't get tagged, I just pointed out that getting tagged doesn't equal dying since they have multiple lives. So getting tagged once doesn't matter since he can get back up. "hit" once.



> This ignores that he does'nt even start with that form and most likely won't be given relief. Are you going to explain how the Homunculi take on Thor, Hulk and Ironman who have better feats and the firepower or just going to make same argument?



Hulk get's BFR'd while he's busy with one of the other Homunculi (I.e- Sloth). You have yet to counter that point, you keep acting like he's just going to know what Gluttony is trying and avoid him. Hulk has never been shown to use that sort of strategy, he doesn't try and avoid things he charges straight at them.



> Ironman is weak in base despite tanking more than most homunculi in his first armor??I posted and even mentioned feats, one of my posts already gives you what Ironman survives in one scene alone. Give me feats comparable to what Ironman has tanked. I'm posting videos and you don't give anything besides " before or after Hulk gets BFR'd" "Thor gets BFR'd" "Ironman is weak in base".



You're summary of my argument is laughably vague and misguiding. I pointed out that Hulk get's BFR'd because he tends to charge straight AT things rather than avoid them. He also seems to gravitate towards the biggest target I.e- Sloth. And while he's busy with Sloth he get's BFR'd. I said Thor could get BFR'd if this goes to the sewers where his flight is rather pointless. I said the base of your scaling was weak not "iron man is weak in base" reading comprehension bro.



> Ironman is supersonic in flight, that is enough since none of the homunculi have flight except possibly Envy in a transformed state but certainly not taking Ironman in flight and common sense says an upgraded armor is better so I should'nt have to explain this unless you believe Tony will upgrade other areas but not his speed especially when he upgraded his power source in movie 2 based on his father's research on the Tesserect?I am not going to repost vids again *either give feats comparable or don't waste my time*.



Common sense? Yes. Provable? No. Because of the lack of feats Iron Man is still Supersonic in the Avengers movie. You can't use any faster speed unless you prove that he can go at that faster speed.



> This is up there with Envy transforming into someone else mid battle argument you just made. Ignoring the fact it failed hilariously against Roy/Hawkeye, Envy knows nothing about the avengers for that to even work.



As I said, Envy's transformation not working on whoever does not instantly mean Thor and the rest will see through it. Provide proof that they could see through Envy's disguise. The only ones who could possibly do so are the three who matter the least in this match.



> Flooring someone=knocking them off balance which helps in a fight yes?Good or should I have to explain everything again assuming other posters have'nt done so already.



I'm a fighter, I know what knocking someone off their feet can do. But I also know that it doesn't help when the people you knock off their feet are at such a level where the force of them falling a few feet isn't going to do anything notable. If we assume that they only have 15 "lives" that's still fifteen times that each of them must be put down (obvious exceptions being Wrath and Pride). 15 chances for Gluttony to BFR them, 15 chances for Lust to spear the fodder, 15+ chances for Pride to catch the flying characters (not that I'm saying he could hold them but he should be able to catch them give the fact that he has supersonic+ reactions).



> Homunculi only chance is their regen and ability to regroup in sewers but if one team needs to be allowed an advantage to retreat from the battleground while the other can't, it's obvious which team is stronger overall.



And Gluttony's ability to BFR people. It doesn't matter if one of them needs to retreat to the sewers, that's the obvious thing to do when your opponent is attempting to splatter you and rain lighting and missiles down upon your heads. Gluttony's ability is quite important yet its getting dismissed. How are they supposed to know what Gluttony is trying to do?

Link removed
Link removed



Black Leg Sanji said:


> Lots of Avengers downplaying going on here
> 
> How surprising



Its not downplaying.



Tranquil Fury said:


> Let's sum up the thread
> 
> one on one: Avengers win 3(Hulk, Thor and Ironman) and lose 4(Fury, Hawkeye, Widow and Cap)
> 
> ...



You mean the very same tornado that those regular humans were able to get inside before it actually landed? That tornado was completely unimpressive and its biggest feat is lifting the Destroyer up and not destroying ANY of the surrounding buildings or the people who are standing a couple of meters away.



> EDIT Thor could destroy the head of the Destroyer which no sold an exploding gas station if I recall. Hulk hits around similar levels as his punch in Avengers show, Greed's armor may not be enough since surviving a truck is'nt upto par with what Hulk stopped without getting angrier.



Greed's profile says he's building+ with ultimate shield, that tornado didn't even harm those buildings or the nearby humans. As someone who has lived through a few tornados in his day I'll just say this that tornado was WEAK and I wish we had some of those instead of what we usually get. Tossing around cars should be impressive but its AoE is really tiny and its "start up" time is too long for it to really matter.



> Let's review Giant metal serpant vs a truck



Yeah Giant Serpant thing does >>>>Truck but BFR nullifies that and Hulk get's BFR'd while he's busy raping Sloth. Here's some stuff on sloth: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]UwEMgs6fTnE[/YOUTUBE]






Tranquil Fury said:


> Thor himself could take most out
> -Creating giant fissures in the ground
> -Taking out frost giants



How tough are the frost giants?



> -Survived falling from the sky onto a vehicle in no god form
> -*Creating tornados and surviving inside them*



Not as impressive as you seem to think...



> -Lightning attack
> -destroying the destroyer which could no sell an exploding gas station



Impressive.



> -Surviving the destroyer's head exploding



Means nothing when out of context, I don't know who powerful of a blast is created by the destroyer's head exploding.



> -Being above 400% Ironman



How powerful is 400% Iron Man? The movie didn't apply much in the way of scaling to that form.



> -Surviving hits from the Hulk though he was bleeding



Impressive if I take this at face value without actually double checking the feat.



> -Flight



Useless underground.



> -Homing hammer



I don't remember it being homing IIRC it was directed by Thor and its only really "homing" thing was it coming back to him.



> Someone should calc the explosion of the Destroyer's head. Still think the Homunculi can win some of the times but it's clear none of them are in one on one fights taking Thor, Ironman and Hulk unless Pride really has 1000s of lives in which case attrition is his friend.



Yes a calc is all but essential here if you're going to use that as a feat. If we consider Pride to have his 1000s of lives that helps the homunculi. I'm still hesitant to even consider 15 for their lives since they usually get "killed" many more times that that before finally going down.


----------



## Saitomaru (Oct 16, 2012)

The Penetrator said:


> Thor was taking hits from Hulk like a champ, also iirc Pride doesn't have much that can harm opponents in the air, haven't read FMA for a long time but Thor can just chill out casting a constant stream of lightning like he did when he was bottle necking the porta the Chitauri were coming through or Iron Man can unload and ask Thor for a recharge every now and then.
> 
> Don't see Greed standing up to a hit from Hulk or Thor.



By "like a champ" don't you mean getting his butt handed to him? IIRC he got destroyed in that match. Saying Pride doesn't have ways to harm flying opponents isn't necessarily true since his shadows do extend upwards and grab opponents. But yes if they fly to their highest he isn't touching them. The bottle necking thing wasn't even his idea, he was told to do that by Hawk Eye and prior to that he had rarely used his Lightning on multiple opponents. So reg Thor is highly unlikely to do that (but yes it is within his potential to do so). Iron Man asking for a recharge is just as unlikely since he never did yes he got recharged once but that was not him being willing.



Wasabifold said:


> The people on the first page had it right on the money. Not sure why the last few pages have been using feats from other movies, when it was said we were using the feats from the Avengers movie, but whatever.



I figured that since the movies all link together we just considered all the feats. But if we get technical this is only Avengers feats which makes this difficult. What are some Avengers only feats?



> Scenario one. Overall the Homunculis take the big share of victories 4-3.



Uh huh.



> Sloth, Pride and Envy all lose to Ironman, Thor and Hulk. The rest are victorious against their oppoenents.



Uh huh.



> In Scenario two, one or two of the big three for the Avenges may get BFRed by Gluttonoy, but I see Avengers coming out with the win. And that's all that really needs to be said.



What's this?! Someone actually considers the fact that Gluttony can BFR someone?! Never thought I'd see the day... In the sewer it becomes even harder for the three Avengers who aren't dead to avoid being BFR'd since there is less are to dodge (if they even know to dodge which everyone seems to be assuming they do). I'll be honest I don't know how fast the ability is but Ed only seemed to react to it since he knew what was coming and Ling (IIRC) failed to dodge it and he has Supersonic reactions.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Oct 16, 2012)

Saitomaru said:


> Its not downplaying.



>Ignoring Hulk reaction feats and still insisting on him getting BFRed by Gluttony

Stop trolling


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Oct 16, 2012)

Is the BFR instantaneous or does it take too much time to prep?

(Avengers are made weaker here because they don't have prep, lol)< Was this intended?


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Oct 16, 2012)

He opens his mouth and if he eats someone, they enter a pocket dimension. He does'nt even start out in that form and quite frankly he's horribly outclassed by the Hulk, Gluttony is'nt a speedster and has no noteworthy superhuman reaction feats to begin with nothing that any decent superhuman can't react to either. Hulk can jump much higher and farther, a thunderclap that would knock him down for a sec or two and greater strength to pummel him repeatedly. He could grab Gluttony and start smacking other homunculi with him as a bat.

Thor still creates a tornado and then starts smacking them inside the tornado before dropping them for the other Avengers to wack.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Oct 16, 2012)

Lol at Gluttony.

Will decapitation or strapping his mouth shut with bent steel prevent him from eating?

Lol at Tornado tactic XD


----------



## Wasabifold (Oct 16, 2012)

Gluttony's regeneration I believe is like second in the Homunculus ranking, behind Pride.

he will just re grow his head. And when he bfrs, his whole mouth opens up down to his stomach and he doesn't actually have to physically eat you. He just eradicated anything in front of him toe the distance of more than a few metres. 

Also, Sloth should be able to practically solo the four non super human avengers with one move, since the dude is likely the fastest one here. Tony has super sonic flight, but he can't utilize that kind of speed in fighting hand to hand or anything. Like a supersonic punch when standing still. He does have supersonic reaction though due the computer system.

The main reason the avengers win is Thor. He can put himself well outside the range of every homunculus and lightning spam could be deemed to have a smilar affect to Roy's fire spam. Even in the sewers, the avengers don't necessarily have to follow them at all.  Hulk could bring down the earth on top of them and Ironman can also do the same.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Oct 16, 2012)

Sloth can't control his speed and Hulk would take him. Where was it stated Gluttony had the second highest lives?His range attacks destroying trees were'nt impressive and his ability to eat characters is dangerous but that can be avoid. Still agree with your post overall, it's good argument involving the capabilities of both sides.

For the record the flyers and Hulk can carry the non superhuman characters to a high place where they can snipe, Hawkeye in particular.


----------



## Wasabifold (Oct 16, 2012)

Hawkeye sniping is irrelevant. He can't do crap to any of the homunculus. Pride could still potentially reach him when they put him down to snipe.

Even wrath with his ultimate eye would be able to avoid Hawkeyse sniping.


----------



## Saitomaru (Oct 16, 2012)

Black Leg Sanji said:


> >Ignoring Hulk reaction feats and still insisting on him getting BFRed by Gluttony



What reaction feats? I remember someone talking about Abomination's reaction feats but those don't instantly mean Hulk has them. Especially with the fact that Hulk was pretty outclassed in the majority of the fight and only won by choking him out.



> Stop trolling



Its not trolling, I brought up a legitimate point and its been mostly ignored.



Hyperion1O1 said:


> Is the BFR instantaneous or does it take too much time to prep?



Not quite sure, I posted the scan where he used it but I didn't study it in any great detail. Link removed
There is at least a second or two where he's doing that typical Homunculi "electricity" thing but it seems like the attack itself is either extremely fast or instantaneous.



> (Avengers are made weaker here because they don't have prep, lol)< Was this intended?



I don't remember either side getting prep.



Tranquil Fury said:


> He opens his mouth and if he eats someone, they enter a pocket dimension.



You're thinking of his regular form, in his true "False Gate of Truth" form its a ranged attack and it BFRs whatever is in its path up to a distance of several meters.



> He does'nt even start out in that form



He goes into that form whenever he is angry, told to, or having trouble eating someone the conventional way. By virtue of him being Bloodlusted he'll go into that form as soon as possible.



> and quite frankly he's horribly outclassed by the Hulk, Gluttony is'nt a speedster and has no noteworthy superhuman reaction feats to begin with nothing that any decent superhuman can't react to either.



As I said before, Hulk doesn't run from attacks. When he was caught in that sonic trap he chose to attack it rather than flee. I don't see why he'd try and flee from Gluttony's BFRing attack if he 1) Doesn't know what it does. and 2) Doesn't runaway in the first place. The same could technically be applied to all the avengers since they wouldn't know what it does until it has already BFR'd someone.



> Hulk can jump much higher and farther, a thunderclap that would knock him down for a sec or two and greater strength to pummel him repeatedly. He could grab Gluttony and start smacking other homunculi with him as a bat.



Yes, and he would choose the random fat guy instead of Sloth? He wouldn't know that Gluttony is anymore dangerous than the others so why are you assuming he would?



> Thor still creates a tornado and then starts smacking them inside the tornado before dropping them for the other Avengers to wack.



Oh you mean those weak and slow tornadoes? I don't see how they're a problem.



Hyperion1O1 said:


> Lol at Gluttony.
> 
> Will decapitation or strapping his mouth shut with bent steel prevent him from eating?



No it wouldn't. He'd just regen his head and IIRC he could just eat the steel or BFR it along with whoever is in front of him.



Wasabifold said:


> Gluttony's regeneration I believe is like second in the Homunculus ranking, behind Pride.
> 
> he will just re grow his head. And when he bfrs, his whole mouth opens up down to his stomach and he doesn't actually have to physically eat you. He just eradicated anything in front of him toe the distance of more than a few metres.
> 
> Also, Sloth should be able to practically solo the four non super human avengers with one move, since the dude is likely the fastest one here. Tony has super sonic flight, but he can't utilize that kind of speed in fighting hand to hand or anything. Like a supersonic punch when standing still. He does have supersonic reaction though due the computer system.



I think it be best for Lust to deal with the regular humans. It'd only take her four fingers unless Capt. America has supersonic reactions in the movie.



> The main reason the avengers win is Thor. He can put himself well outside the range of every homunculus and lightning spam could be deemed to have a smilar affect to Roy's fire spam. Even in the sewers, the avengers don't necessarily have to follow them at all.  Hulk could bring down the earth on top of them and Ironman can also do the same.



The problem with Hulk is he tends to charge at opponents rather than using any tactics. He'd be more likely to just smash his way in and follow them. Iron Man could blow up the ground covering them but they could just keep backtracking through the sewers (or just have Sloth dig them a new tunnel). Then it becomes a waiting game and I'm pretty sure the Homunculi win that barring Thor.


----------



## Saitomaru (Oct 16, 2012)

Tranquil Fury said:


> Sloth can't control his speed and Hulk would take him.



I thought you were saying Hulk charges Gluttony first? If Sloth is smart about his speed Hulk wouldn't even be able to touch him. By smart I mean using it to avoid attacks via charging off in a random direction not dodging at close range. And I don't see Hulk's Thunderclaps doing anything to Sloth since they're weak as hell.



> Where was it stated Gluttony had the second highest lives?



It wasn't, I think that was based more off the fact that Gluttony took the second most attacks to kill. Gluttony was getting killed left and right by people throughout the series and he only died when Pride ate him. Sort of like how Pride could have kept going if he hadn't had to sacrifice most of his lives.



> His range attacks destroying trees were'nt impressive



It BFRs objects, what it does to trees it does to Hulk/Iron Man/Thor/whoever gets in its way unless they have some sort of resistance to being BFR'd.



> and his ability to eat characters is dangerous but that can be avoid.



Of course, just avoid getting bit.



> For the record the flyers and Hulk can carry the non superhuman characters to a high place where they can snipe, Hawkeye in particular.



Lust could always just follow them and one-shot them from there.


----------



## Ulti (Oct 16, 2012)

Saitomaru said:


> By "like a champ" don't you mean getting his butt handed to him? IIRC he got destroyed in that match. Saying Pride doesn't have ways to harm flying opponents isn't necessarily true since his shadows do extend upwards and grab opponents. But yes if they fly to their highest he isn't touching them. The bottle necking thing wasn't even his idea, he was told to do that by Hawk Eye and prior to that he had rarely used his Lightning on multiple opponents. So reg Thor is highly unlikely to do that (but yes it is within his potential to do so). Iron Man asking for a recharge is just as unlikely since he never did yes he got recharged once but that was not him being willing.
> .



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wrXSEXiw3Vg&sns=em[/YOUTUBE]

What movie were you watching lmfao. Hulk was curb stomping everything in that movie and Thor was matching him blow for blow, hell he got in a few decent shots on him, he was even trying to reason with Banner. Look at when he was first taking a beating, he got up smiling and after Hulk ditched it to  take out the Jet he seemed to be relatively fine as he was on his way to face Loki.

Are you insinuating that a bloodlusted Thor will not go for the stream of lightning, even non bloodlusted in is well within his power, as for Tony being recharged, he should be savvy enough to ask Thor, also it was Captain America who told Thor to do it.


----------



## mcdave (Oct 16, 2012)

If they literally only gets the feats from "as seen in The Avengers Movie" they are probably fucked.

Exspecially Speed and durability vice probably. Take the whole Movie canon that might even the Battle field a little.


----------



## sonic546 (Oct 16, 2012)

mcdave said:


> If they literally only gets the feats from "as seen in The Avengers Movie" they are probably fucked.



No they're not.


----------



## mcdave (Oct 16, 2012)

You realize that they have no knowledge of Humuncoli i think that would be a massive Gamechanger

The only Feat that is impressive in Avengers is the Hulk Leviathan smash Dc vice.

Durability the Ironmen Turbine thing.

Speed vice i dont know. The Pride Matchup is decided by starting Distance.

And overall the Humoculi win the Scenario by Points.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Oct 16, 2012)

Saitomaru = the new hadonmaru?


----------



## Saitomaru (Oct 16, 2012)

The Penetrator said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wrXSEXiw3Vg&sns=em[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> What movie were you watching lmfao. Hulk was curb stomping everything in that movie and Thor was matching him blow for blow, hell he got in a few decent shots on him, he was even trying to reason with Banner. Look at when he was first taking a beating, he got up smiling and after Hulk ditched it to  take out the Jet he seemed to be relatively fine as he was on his way to face Loki.



Lol Thor didn't match him blow for blow (though to be honest I didn't go and count them) had the fight continued it was very obvious which would have one. Thor smiling doesn't truly matter since he's one of those characters who seems to love the thrill of a fight. I just watched the video again and from what I saw the only times Thor hit Hulk where times when Hulk either jumped straight into the attack (Helps prove my point of Gluttony BFRing him.) or when he was busy messing about with the hammer.



> Are you insinuating that a bloodlusted Thor will not go for the stream of lightning, even non bloodlusted in is well within his power, as for Tony being recharged, he should be savvy enough to ask Thor, also it was Captain America who told Thor to do it.



No, what I'm saying is that Thor didn't even consider that as a tactic until Captain America told him to do it (thanks for correcting me on who told him to do it). I'm not saying Tony COULDN'T think to use Thor as a battery but the chances of him asking Thor to direct his attack at him is slim.



The Immortal WatchDog said:


> Saitomaru = the new hadonmaru?



Who is this "Hadonmaru" and why do I feel like I'm being insulted?



			
				mcdave said:
			
		

> If they literally only gets the feats from "as seen in The Avengers Movie" they are probably fucked.
> 
> Exspecially Speed and durability vice probably. Take the whole Movie canon that might even the Battle field a little.



If they only get Avengers feats they get screwed since the majority of the supposedly impressive feats are coming from their respective movies where they were able to showcase their "stuff". And as I said before, Thor's tornadoes are piss poor give their lack of AoE and over all destructive force. Yes they can pick up cars which SHOULD make them sort of impressive but they do so little damage to everything that regular people standing just a few meters don't even feel a thing.

Here's a more impressive tornado:


----------



## Hidalgo (Oct 18, 2012)

After doing some research, I've discovered that apparently Lusts's _Ultimate Spear_ actually has the ability to slice through any material.

Which means, in a somewhat ironic twist, she has the capability to ignore the durability of the remaining Avengers. 

If I remember correctly, the speed with which she can unleash her attack, is considerable.

Whether or not Hulk gets eaten by Gluttony's pseudo-gate, once he aggressively charges Lust and goes to tank her fingers (which he will, considering he believes he can tank them, and doesn't know any better) then he'll get mutilated and killed.

With the other Homunculi holding off Iron Man and Thor, she'll be able to unleash the same attacks on them, and it's unlikely they have the speed feats to dodge it. 

This is compounded by the fact they're in an enclosed space with which not much space to dodge, to begin with. 

The Homunculi eventually win.


----------



## hammer (Oct 18, 2012)

Hidalgo said:


> After doing some research, I've discovered that apparently Lusts's _Ultimate Spear_ actually h*as the ability to slice through any material.*



get out         .


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 18, 2012)

Saitomaru said:


> I thought you were saying Hulk charges Gluttony first? If Sloth is smart about his speed Hulk wouldn't even be able to touch him. By smart I mean using it to avoid attacks via charging off in a random direction not dodging at close range. *And I don't see Hulk's Thunderclaps doing anything to Sloth since they're weak as hell.*
> 
> 
> 
> .



Stopped reading right here. 

Epic trolling at its finest.


----------



## Saitomaru (Oct 18, 2012)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Stopped reading right here.
> 
> Epic trolling at its finest.



By all means please post a video from Avengers (or one of the Hulk movies if we're accepting those) that shows Hulk's Thunderclaps being powerful. IIRC they were never shown to do much more than put out a fire. This isn't Comic Hulk, this is Avengers movie Hulk.


----------



## Hidalgo (Oct 18, 2012)

hammer said:


> get out         .



Make me.


----------



## Hidalgo (Oct 18, 2012)

And just so you know what I said was true, _all_ of the Wiki's that exist on the character of Lust - including the Official one, state that her _Ultimate Spear_ can slice through anything.

But it is Wrath, who specifically states in an episode, that her _Ultimate Spear_ can "Pierce any substance".


----------



## sonic546 (Oct 18, 2012)

Hidalgo said:


> And just so you know what I said was true, _all_ of the Wiki's that exist on the character of Lust - including the Official one, state that her _Ultimate Spear_ can slice through anything.
> 
> But it is Wrath, who specifically states in an episode, that her _Ultimate Spear_ can "Pierce any substance".



Prove she can cut Adamantium.


----------



## Hidalgo (Oct 18, 2012)

sonic546 said:


> Prove she can cut Adamantium.



The key word here is, _any_.


----------



## Hidalgo (Oct 18, 2012)

From the Official wiki:
_Pride can manipulate, slice through or devour anything that comes in contact with his shadow and it appears invulnerable to conventional physical harm, although it can be deflected by sufficiently hard objects; Carbon-hardened objects appear particularly resistant.

Pride's shadow can consume living things and assimilate the abilities and strengths of that particular victim, along with their corresponding weaknesses (i.e. after devouring Gluttony, Pride gained an enhanced sense of smell along with Gluttony's ravenous hunger). After assimilating the Gold-Toothed Doctor, Pride gains knowledge of human transmutation and activates a corresponding circle with his shadows.
_
Okay, the Avengers are screwed.


----------



## Light (Oct 18, 2012)

Lolwiki. Lolhypestatements


----------



## Saitomaru (Oct 18, 2012)

sonic546 said:


> Prove she can cut Adamantium.



Which version of Adamantium are we talking about here? Because IIRC Adamantium is just a fictional substance that is used in numerous fictional stories to represent an unbelievably hard material (often metal but I guess stone might work as a medium too). The "hardness" of Adamantium also differs from verse to verse. I'm not saying Lust can slice through it I'm just asking for you to clarify to prevent any loopholes being exploited here


----------



## hammer (Oct 18, 2012)

Saitomaru said:


> Which version of Adamantium are we talking about here? Because IIRC Adamantium is just a fictional substance that is used in numerous fictional stories to represent an unbelievably hard material (often metal but I guess stone might work as a medium too). The "hardness" of Adamantium also differs from verse to verse. I'm not saying Lust can slice through it I'm just asking for you to clarify to prevent any loopholes being exploited here



prove she can cut any version.


----------



## Saitomaru (Oct 19, 2012)

Saitomaru said:


> Which version of Adamantium are we talking about here? Because IIRC Adamantium is just a fictional substance that is used in numerous fictional stories to represent an unbelievably hard material (often metal but I guess stone might work as a medium too). The "hardness" of Adamantium also differs from verse to verse.* I'm not saying Lust can slice through it* I'm just asking for you to clarify to prevent any loopholes being exploited here





hammer said:


> prove she can cut any version.



You sir need to learn a little thing called reading comprehension.


----------



## Hidalgo (Oct 19, 2012)

Light said:


> Lolwiki. Lolhypestatements



Marvel and DC wiki's are used here all the time.

But yeah, the Avengers are pretty much screwed.


----------



## hammer (Oct 19, 2012)

the avenger wikis get used and we say lulno    .


----------



## Hidalgo (Oct 19, 2012)

hammer said:


> the avenger wikis get used and we say lulno    .



Well, too bad. When _every_ source on the internet says that Pride and Lust's weapons for designed to cut through any substance, and the show indicates nothing to refute the entirety of every internet database concerning them, then that's it.

The Avengers are fucked here, plain and simple - they put up a valiant fight, but it wasn't enough.

Hell, at least they were able to take out half the Homunculi before they were killed.


----------



## hammer (Oct 19, 2012)

there is no proof it can cut anything, so pride can't cut anything.


----------



## Saitomaru (Oct 19, 2012)

hammer said:


> there is no proof it can cut anything, so pride can't cut through every substance.



Fixed that for you.


----------



## hammer (Oct 19, 2012)

clsoe enough


----------



## Tom Servo (Oct 20, 2012)

there really isn't anything the Homunculi could do considering the fact that they need back up gainst people who have peak human stats and also the fact that need recovery time to regenerate considering characters like Thor and Hulk have hypersonic reactions i doubt any of the homunculi would be tagging them 

Since Thor can hit more than one target (hell we see him vaporizing several chitauri soldiers at once) and Hulk and Iron Man just keep overkilling The Homunculi's still regenerating bodies until they die entirely


----------



## Tom Servo (Oct 20, 2012)

Hidalgo said:


> Well, too bad. When _every_ source on the internet says that Pride and Lust's weapons for designed to cut through any substance, and the show indicates nothing to refute the entirety of every internet database concerning them, then that's it.
> 
> The Avengers are fucked here, plain and simple - they put up a valiant fight, but it wasn't enough.
> 
> Hell, at least they were able to take out half the Homunculi before they were killed.



if pride's shadow can cut through anything then i wonder why it didn't even damage Ed's arm or Greed's chin


----------



## Saitomaru (Oct 21, 2012)

godzillafan430 said:


> there really isn't anything the Homunculi could do considering the fact that they need back up gainst people who have peak human stats



There's more to it than that, some of it could also be dismissed as PIS and CIS.



> and also the fact that need recovery time to regenerate



Not quite sure what you mean here since the time it takes them to regenerate depends the level of damaged they're regenerating from. When Gluttony was being sliced/killed repeatedly he was regenerating almost immediately after every attack.



> considering characters like Thor and Hulk have *hypersonic reactions*



Prove it.



> Since Thor can hit more than one target (hell we see him vaporizing several chitauri soldiers at once)



I don't remember him vaporizing anything, please re-jog my memory with a video of it happening.



> and Hulk and Iron Man just keep overkilling The Homunculi's still regenerating bodies until they die entirely



You're forgetting the fact that the Homunculi can attack while regenerating. And until you prove that hypersonic claim combat speed is a non-factor since they're basically equal. So to recap: Gluttony BFRs Hulk, Lust kills the fodder, Thor and Iron Man are they only ones who have any chance of doing anything here. Avengers Movie Hulk is rather weak when compared to his comic variant.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Oct 21, 2012)

So much dick riding

Hulk backhands Sloth
Thor will just laugh his ass off thinking what's this mortal gonna do against the son of Odin and proceed to slam Mjolnir, you know, the same Mjolnir that can break the Bifrost and we know what that does and he and Loki tanked that explosion
Tony chills in the air while drinking a margarita and sets up his next vacation while raining death from above


----------



## ~BLAZxBLUE~ (Oct 21, 2012)

As far as destructive capacity goes, those giant mechanical snakes were the size of multiple skyscrapers. Hulk downed one with a punch. Iron Man took out one with a barrage of missiles. Thor took down multiple at once with lightning spam. 

Iron Man tanked being caught in a building sized turbine engine that was spinning faster than his MK VI could fly. Hulk and Thor are even more durable. 

As far as Ironman's energy reserves go, the upgraded Arc Reactor can power his suit pretty much indefinitely due to improved power output and the fact that it's only powering the suit, and not keeping Stark alive as well. It will more than last for the duration of the fight.


----------



## Saitomaru (Oct 21, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> So much dick riding



If you don't like it hop off 



> Hulk backhands Sloth



And this accomplishes what?



> Thor will just laugh his ass off thinking what's this mortal gonna do against the son of Odin and proceed to slam Mjolnir, you know, the same Mjolnir that can break the Bifrost and we know what that does and he and Loki tanked that explosion



The very same Mjolnir that Hulk and Iron Man have both survived hits from (I think IM took a hit from it). Claiming the Bifrost is planet level and then trying to scale Thor from that is pretty sketchy and either means that was just an outlier or Mjolnir and Thor are just inconsistent has hell.



> Tony chills in the air while drinking a margarita and sets up his next vacation while raining death from above



Its funny because I could see alcohol being considered standard equipment for him. But his death raining has a ammunition limit so he eventually runs out of everything other than his repulor "blasts".



~BLAZxBLUE~ said:


> As far as destructive capacity goes, those giant mechanical snakes were the size of multiple skyscrapers. Hulk downed one with a punch.



Yes, downed and Tony finished it off. How does this help any? I don't remember saying that the Avengers lacked firepower.



> Iron Man took out one with a barrage of missiles.



IIRC he had to shoot into a wound of some sort in order to do damage.



> Thor took down multiple at once with lightning spam.



Uh huh.



> Iron Man tanked being caught in a building sized turbine engine that was spinning faster than his MK VI could fly.



Has someone quantified this? Because without a calc or something I don't even know if that is better than some of the other durability feats present in the movies. Also, unless something new has surfaced IM is still just in the Supersonic range while flying.



> Hulk and Thor are even more durable.



Doesn't really help much since you didn't tell me by how much... Doesn't really matter either since Hulk get's BFR'd.



> As far as Ironman's energy reserves go, the upgraded Arc Reactor can power his suit pretty much indefinitely due to improved power output and the fact that it's only powering the suit, and not keeping Stark alive as well. It will more than last for the duration of the fight.



Depends on how long the fight goes for. Pretty sure that barring Thor, a battle of attrition goes to the Homunculi.


----------



## ~BLAZxBLUE~ (Oct 21, 2012)

Saitomaru said:


> Has someone quantified this? Because without a calc or something I don't even know if that is better than some of the other durability feats present in the movies. Also, unless something new has surfaced IM is still just in the Supersonic range while flying.



I'm not good enough with calcs to know where to start with this. Maybe CT or WV would be able to do something.




> Doesn't really help much since you didn't tell me by how much... Doesn't really matter either since Hulk get's BFR'd.



If Hulk lets them tag him with the gate. Seeing how he prefers CCQ though, that's a strong possibility. This also assuming the needed Homunculi isn't too busy getting whaled on for that to happen though. 




> Depends on how long the fight goes for. Pretty sure that barring Thor, a battle of attrition goes to the Homunculi.



The operational life is well into several of hours by feats. How long do you think this fight will last? I don't know who told you the Homunculi have thousands of lives in their Brotherhood incarnations, but apparently they are wrong.


----------



## Saitomaru (Oct 21, 2012)

~BLAZxBLUE~ said:


> If Hulk lets them tag him with the gate. Seeing how he prefers CCQ though, that's a strong possibility. This also assuming the needed Homunculi isn't too busy getting whaled on for that to happen though.



I've already pointed out before that just because they're regenerating doesn't mean they can't attack until they've healed.



> The operational life is well into several of hours by feats. How long do you think this fight will last? I don't know who told you the Homunculi have thousands of lives in their Brotherhood incarnations, *but apparently they are wrong*.



How many lives do the homunculi have then? It can't be uniform across the board due to extreme cases like Wrath and Pride. And Its not a single digit number either because Gluttony has been killed left and right and only ended up dying because pride ate him. Sloth may not be as powerful as Hulk but he should serve as a good distraction.


----------



## ~BLAZxBLUE~ (Oct 21, 2012)

Saitomaru said:


> I've already pointed out before that just because they're regenerating doesn't mean they can't attack until they've healed.



Feats for attacking while they were in the process of healing?





> How many lives do the homunculi have then? It can't be uniform across the board due to extreme cases like Wrath and Pride. And Its not a single digit number either because Gluttony has been killed left and right and only ended up dying because pride ate him. Sloth may not be as powerful as Hulk but he should serve as a good distraction.



Hell if I remember. It's been over a year since I've last seen brotherhood. I might ask one of the more knowledgeable fans about it though.


----------



## Saitomaru (Oct 21, 2012)

~BLAZxBLUE~ said:


> Feats for attacking while they were in the process of healing?



Here's a random video, skip to about 1 minute in you'll see Lust attempting to attack Mustang. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]enyipxV6ds0[/YOUTUBE]






> Hell if I remember. It's been over a year since I've last seen brotherhood. I might ask one of the more knowledgeable fans about it though.



Then why make the claim if you don't really have anything backing it up. And before you try and flip flop this on me, I didn't make the claim that they had thousands of lives, someone else did and since no one really denied it I just took that as Pride's life count and assumed the rest were somewhere (way) under that.


----------



## Plague (Oct 21, 2012)

This thread is still goin? Must be pretty good lol. With their regenerative healing factor and what not, I would think they might be able to outlast most of the Avengers. The real heavy hitters are Thor, Hulk and Iron Man. but since this is their movie versions I really can't scale that too well. 

Iron Mans most limiting factor is probably his suits energy.


----------



## willyvereb (Oct 21, 2012)

Well, I don't think "popular" is the best word to use here.
Anyways, I'm locking this since I believe the debate got more or less exhausted.


----------

